# Book Recommendation



## Lindy (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been reading *The Art, Science & Business of Aromatherapy* by Kayla Fioravanti and this is an excellent book.  It will help you understand the science of essential oils, how they work and why without a bunch of hocus pocus attached.  I do believe in the spiritual aspect of aromatherapy but I'm a nuts and bolts type of person and I want to know _how_ it works.


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for the recommendation.  I'm going to have to check if our library has it.  I like to know the science behind things as well


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2012)

Genny another good one is Aromatherapy for the Health Professional.  This gives you some wonderful science on the actual essential oils.  It is a must have in my opinion as a good reference book.  It explained some things which were puzzling me on the scientific end of things.

Cheers


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 15, 2012)

My favorite is THE ILLUSTRATED ENCYCLOPEDIA OF ESSENTIAL OILS by Julia Lawless


----------



## Lindy (Jul 16, 2012)

Love her!


----------

